# Udruga RODA > Komentari na tekstove s portala >  O novom zakonu...

## anchie76

Obzirom da je tema bila vrlo ne konstruktivna, i da je kao takva krsila osnovna pravila naseg foruma a najvise ovo




> Korištenja vulgarnih izraza (psovke, prostote i sl.) te se zabranjuje vrijeđanje i omalovažavanje bilo kojeg korisnika Foruma, kao i bilo koje religijske/etničke/seksualne ili slične grupe ili pojedinca, te poticanje mržnje i zlostavljanja.


cijela tema je uklonjena.

Hvala na razumijevanju.

----------

